# Problem Beryl+aiglx+nvidia

## wijet

Witam,

[list]chcialem zainstalowac beryl'a wiec najpierw wykonalem to co w tym howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_AIGLX .

Nastepnie zabralem sie za intalowanie samego beryl'a wiec wykonalem to co tu http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

Gdy probuje wystartowac beryl-manager lub samo beryl albo beryl-xgl jako zwykly user za kazdym razem zwieszaja sie X'y lub/i caly komputer.

Sprawdzalem jako root tam jest taki brzydki WM (ale sie nie wiesza jak kde) dostaje blad

```

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA[/list]

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0

beryl: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

Probowalem tez przekompilowac sterowniki nvidia i tez nic.

Czytalem ze mozna tez odpalic beryla bez aiglx bo jego role przejmuje sterowniki nvidii tylko ze sa one oznaczone jako niestabilne i nie chce ich uzywac, co nie zmienia postaci ze z aiglx tez powinno dzialac.

Moge wrzucic swojego xorg.conf jesli bedzie potrzebny.

----------

## bartmarian

trudno mi powiedziec ktore sterowniki sa juz uznawane za stabilne a ktore nie, ale:

```
nVidia: all cards, except those covered by the legacy driver. 9xxx driver series only.
```

ten fragment jest z how-to, ktore czytales, wiec sadze ze to moze byc rozwiazanie

Pozdrowienia

----------

## timor

 *wijet wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Probowalem tez przekompilowac sterowniki nvidia i tez nic.
> 
> Czytalem ze mozna tez odpalic beryla bez aiglx bo jego role przejmuje sterowniki nvidii tylko ze sa one oznaczone jako niestabilne i nie chce ich uzywac, co nie zmienia postaci ze z aiglx tez powinno dzialac.
> ...

 

To nic nie da. Nie udało mi się odpalić AIGLX'a bez updatu driverów nvidii. Teraz mam zainstalowane 1.0.9631 i śmigają - beryl też. Wszystko stabilnie, o niebo lepiej niż compiz z svn'a którego instalowałem wcześniej.

Zrób tak:

```
=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0*

=x11-wm/beryl-0.1*

=x11-wm/beryl-core-0.1*

=x11-plugins/beryl-plugins-0.1*

=x11-plugins/beryl-dbus-0.1*

=x11-misc/beryl-manager-0.1*

=x11-misc/beryl-settings-0.1*

=x11-apps/xlsclients-1.0*

=x11-wm/emerald-0.1*

=x11-misc/emerald-themes-0.1*

```

To minimum tego co musisz odmaskować.

----------

## szolek

Jaki xorg-x11 jest na Twoim komputerku?

----------

## timor

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Jaki xorg-x11 jest na Twoim komputerku?

 

xorg-x11-7.1 z portów, stabilny + xorg-server-1.1.1-r1 też stabilny.

----------

## szolek

Zgodnie z info z ebuilda do xorg.conf dodajesz tylko:

```
Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
```

A beryla odpalam za pomocą skryptu, który zawiera:

```
emerald --replace > ~/.emerald.log 2>&1 &

beryl --use-cow --strict-binding --indirect-rendering --force-nvidia --replace > ~/.beryl.log 2>&1 &
```

----------

## timor

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Zgodnie z info z ebuilda do xorg.conf dodajesz tylko:
> 
> ```
> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
> ```
> ...

 

Dokładnie to powinno wystarczyć ale jak dobrze pamiętam to AddARGBGLXVisuals tyczy się tylko nvidii na innych kartach trzeba się więcej pobawić, wczoraj przez kilka godzin pomagałem kumplowi ustawić karte intela pod ubuntu - było zabawy  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

Zasugerowałem się pierwszym postem.

----------

## timor

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Zasugerowałem się pierwszym postem.

 W tym przypadku to powinno absolutnie wystarczyć, ale jeśli trafi tu ktoś z nie-nviidi'ą to niech wie  :Smile: 

----------

## wijet

Faktycznie musialem zaintalowac divery nvidia z seri 9xxx. Beryla sie odpala sa efekty tylko brak obramowania okien

restartowalem emeralda mieszalem w nim i dalej nic

----------

## lukas16

A masz włączony w beryl-settings plugin Window Decoration?

----------

## wijet

Mam włączone i nic nadal nie ma obramowania okien

----------

## timor

 *wijet wrote:*   

> Mam włączone i nic nadal nie ma obramowania okien

 Odpal z konsoli i sprawdź czy nie ma jakiś komunikatów błędów.

----------

## wijet

uruchamialem z konsoli, teraz wywala

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA
> 
> Nvidia Present
> ...

 

przy restacie ale mam ustawione na 24

----------

## Rumil

Upewnij sie, czy masz

```
Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
```

w xorg.conf i uzywasz 24-bitowej(no dobra, to jest 32-bitowa glebia, ale w xorgu ustawia sie 24 ;-p) glebi kolorow

----------

## noobah

Się podepnę, że tak powiem. Mam dokladnie to samo, Beryl się ładnie skompilował i działa (zreszta bardzo szybko i pieknie), ale Emerald nie chce się uruchomić. Dostaję taki output: 

```
michal@noobah ~ $ beryl-manager 

michal@noobah ~ $ XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

Relaunching beryl with __GL_YIELD="NOTHING"

XGL Absent, checking for NVIDIA

Nvidia Present

beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

beryl: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

Initiating splash

Reloading all options.
```

Oto moj xorg.conf :

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  

    Load   "extmod"

    Load   "record"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "xtrap"

    Load          "glx"

EndSection

Section "Files"

FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "samsung"

    HorizSync   68.677 - 79.976

    VertRefresh 75.025-84.997

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    131072

    Option   "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    BusID   "PCI:05:00:0"

    Option   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option   "DRI" "true"

    Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "samsung"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Option "IgnoreEDID" "1"

    Option   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Option "AIGLX" "true"

    Identifier    "Simple Layout"

    Screen    "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"    

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group 0

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

----------

## wijet

@Rumil

Ops... bawilem sie xorg.conf i mialem te linie zakomentowana.

Teraz juz dziala dzieki.

----------

